# process of deworming



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii.. i m starting new thread in general discussion bcoz i was not getting enough reply on my pervious thread....
as jass said to find bendystar or praziquantel and nemocid for worming my pigeons..... i not found any of this nearby so i will go to search it in other areas...if i still dont find them i will inform u all and ask for other dewormers.....
i dont know how to deworm pigeon or what precautions should be taken??
i dont have any vitamins and mineral supplements or probiotic[bird probiotics are very very hard to get here] to give them after treatment....so please suggest some names??
and my pair is going lay eggs in somedays, they started building a nest, so i m waiting for them to lay eggs and then i will deworm them as jass said in one of his post that never to deworm a female who is about to lay eggs.....
so in this time i want to acquire everything needed to deworm pigeons, i atleast have 2-4 days.....so please help....i want a safe dewormer as this birds are never been dewormed in their life so they may have a lot of worms in them............


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Praziquental is what you will definitely need to kill tapeworms. To kill other types of worms you'll need either ivermectin or nemocid. Both the meds will be avialable at any medical shop for humans. Once you get the meds,tell us about their strength. Then we will guide about the dosage.
These are the safe meds.

Albomar is a broadspectrum dewormer which will kill all types of worms in your pigeons its also available easily but is unsafe for pigeons.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii jass..... i got only nemocid oral supension syrup, they said praziquantel may be its component[but its not mentioned on it]. other than that i not got praziquantel in any form and not even bendystar...what should i do now?? and i not even found any vitamin and mineral supplemnets also


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Praziquantel comes for humans too but in sweetned form. You will definitely need it for tapeworms if you want safe products to wipe out worms off for your pigeons.

You can post the pic of the ingredients of dewormer you got so to see if it has praziquantel in it.

Ask for verol or vimeral multivitamins. If you can't get them you can buy branded multivitamins for humans like supradyn or others.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

please jass recommend something else, i couldnt find prazinquantel even after searching in all the stores in my region......i dont think the medicine i got has praziquantel in it.....then too i will post pics tomm....and about bendystar someone said they have bendy...and it comes only 1 tablet


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey jass i just now saw the google image of praziquantel in india.....in its packet it was written DISTOSIDE.... should i ask for it??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii... even after asking for distoside i not found it...
but i just now saw a article on praziquantel... it has different brand names
Tablets PRAZIQUANTEL 600mg: 36 tablets (for treatment)
(brands: Distoside, Biltricide, Cesol, Cysticide, Zentozide)
i will ask with all the brand names tommorrow....if i case i dont find it.....what else can i use??
and is probiotics necessary?? because all probiotic are not for pigeons...
and also please say how to manage deworming and supplementing them while they will be on eggs.......even after 12 days??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

If the weather is cold there too I will suggest not to let your pigeons breed. Replace their eggs with fake ones. If you do so then you'll have time to deworm your pigeons before letting them finally breed. Otherwise too deworming must be done before breeding the birds.

"Gut well" probiotics are available here easily. Check them out there.

Ask your retailer about the med that is available with him for tapeworms.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, Right.....................


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hiiii
One of the medical guy understood my problems and checked a book and said praziquantel would be here till tomorrow evening.
And today I took males poop and kept it in some water and saw a flat thin worm about 5 cm long (not moving)
And I have still not buy vitamins supplements and probiotics,are they costly Bcoz I don't have much money left with me.....can u say their cost plzz
And the nemocid I got is pyrantel poamate IP 250/5ml, I will post picture shortly 
Jass please leave a msg about all the medicines and how to give them...... In case if u will not be present here....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes probiotics will be expensive. You may give two drops of organic (plain and fat free) unflavoured yogurt first thing in the morning once per week for probiotics. If you have access to goat milk yogurt that will be better for your pigeons to digest for probiotics.

Verol multivitamins come in small packings. Or Supradyn multivitamins for humans aren't much costly. You can use them for your pigeons.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii....jass 
this are some of my questions....
1) whats the dosage in ml of nemocid in 1litre of water??
2)whats the dosage of praziquantel ??[although i have not got it still but that guy said he will try his best to order this med] and how to give it...i mean empty crop or after feeding??
3) i dont have excess to goat milk yogurt but have lot of plain,fat free cow milk yogurt in small hotels...can i use it ?? and 
should this be given right next day of deworming??
4)i not got verol but i will find supradyn.....looks like tablets are cheap whats the dosage?? can u decribe, day to day process of deworming while they are on eggs please??
5) and the pair has not laid the eggs still but are nesting...should i start deworming next day, after female lay the second egg or give her one day tro rest?? and i want to say that i have to let them breed as its not much cold here and i have to answer my family if i keep the eggs and i m deworming them sceretly....
6) is 12 days enough to deworm them second time before pigeon babies hatch?? should their be a specific gap between the hatch date and deworming??
7) and i read somewhere that the pigeons who are never wormed,there med should be divided into 2-3 parts and should be treated for 2-3 days with 1 part....to avoid blockage. my pair is about 1-2 years or more and are never wormed in their life....so should divided the treatment...if yes then how??
jass i m really sorry this are too many questions, but this are my doubts and questions....i m really worried and always in tension.....please reply and thank u a lot...


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

forget all that and buy VirkonS nothing has so many uses
its a loft sanitizer but you can add it to bath water or spray your loft and even put a little on feed as a wormer


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Go to McLaughlin Lofts web site and then go to secrets.....

Great website and lots of great info.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

this are some of my questions....
1) whats the dosage in ml of nemocid in 1litre of water??
dosage is 2 mg per pigeon. Since you have few pigeons,better to give them individually. Two drops per pigeon is fine. Deworm all birds at the same time and repeat the medication after 21 days. Give med at empty crop and don't feed until 4O'clock in evening 
2)whats the dosage of praziquantel ??[although i have not got it still but that guy said he will try his best to order this med] and how to give it...i mean empty crop or after feeding??
its dosage is 6mg per pigeon. Give it in the way mentioned above
3) i dont have excess to goat milk yogurt but have lot of plain,fat free cow milk yogurt in small hotels...can i use it ?? and 
should this be given right next day of deworming??
yes you can give that. Make sure its fresh. Yes give it on next day of deworming
4)i not got verol but i will find supradyn.....looks like tablets are cheap whats the dosage?? can u decribe, day to day process of deworming while they are on eggs please??
you will not be able to deworm them on schedule that is required to kill worms if you let them raise young. Deworming med need to be given on a single day and next time the med need to be given after 21 days
5) and the pair has not laid the eggs still but are nesting...should i start deworming next day, after female lay the second egg or give her one day tro rest?? and i want to say that i have to let them breed as its not much cold here and i have to answer my family if i keep the eggs and i m deworming them sceretly....
yes you can give the med on the next day after the 2nd egg has been laid and the hen hasn't got any other issues
6) is 12 days enough to deworm them second time before pigeon babies hatch?? should their be a specific gap between the hatch date and deworming??
pigeons give crop milk/feed to young so they can't be given deworming med while squabs are in the nest and atleast 15 days old
7) and i read somewhere that the pigeons who are never wormed,there med should be divided into 2-3 parts and should be treated for 2-3 days with 1 part....to avoid blockage. my pair is about 1-2 years or more and are never wormed in their life....so should divided the treatment...if yes then how??
if you're using the right deworming med I.e, praziquantel,ivermectin and nemocid then they don't need to be given in parts. Infact pigeon can't be given meds for 3 consecutive days. Its not good for them. Its done for poultry


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii... jass thanks a lot for replying
1)in many answers u said giving drops...how should i give drops?? with syring? with finger? how?
2)and u suggested two different meds praziquantel and nemocid... should i give them at same date and time?? as i read two dewormers should not be mixed....
3)and praziquantel tablet comes in 600mg i think, how should i give only 2 mg??, its almost impossible....
4)and u said second deworming should be done after 21 days of first deworming..i want to ask if it could be done after 12 days before the babies hatch??
sorry for more questions jass.....thanks a lot


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I have never seen so much worry over Worms in my life......By the way the Picture was NOT a worm from the droppings as stated... Why post this stuff?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

1)in many answers u said giving drops...how should i give drops?? with syring? with finger? how?
you can buy a dropper to administer drops or a small syringe can also be used to do the same. They help to do it smooth
2)and u suggested two different meds praziquantel and nemocid... should i give them at same date and time?? as i read two dewormers should not be mixed....
no they can't be mixed but can be given with three days gap. Note the dates and give each med after 21 days of its first administeration.
3)and praziquantel tablet comes in 600mg i think, how should i give only 2 mg??, its almost impossible....
its 6mg for praziquantel and 2 mg for nemocid. You can scratch the tablet with a knife to make the powder that equals 6mg
4)and u said second deworming should be done after 21 days of first deworming..i want to ask if it could be done after 12 days before the babies hatch??
To break the life cycle of worms it needs to be given after 21 days. Given after 12 days won't be any good to kill newly hatched worms.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jass so if it needs 21 days to break the life cycle of worms then....i was thinkin to let them raise this one clutch ....then i will make them foster parents and i will have enough time to deworm them...
till that time can garlic water keep worms in control??...i seriously cant toss the eggs now yaar..........
or should i deworm them now only one time[just to give male relief for now] and again deworm them two times when they will be on fake eggs?? and whats the dosage of supradyn tablets??
please jass help me in this suitation.....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hi... brocky
i read in many thread that we can even deworm pigeons second time after 12 days....if so... then my most of the problem will be solved jass.....
if not then when female will lay the second egg i will deworm them and if results are good....i will think about tossing the eggs...
hope so this all meds are extremely safe.....i m really tensed from some days....
and whats the dosage of supradyn tablets... i read on a old site...1/4 tablet per litre....i would like to use it evry week in water if its really good?....
i will still search for probiocs if i dont find i will use yogurt...
i will post the pictures of all the things i found shortly....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> okay jass so if it needs 21 days to break the life cycle of worms then....i was thinkin to let them raise this one clutch ....then i will make them foster parents and i will have enough time to deworm them...
> till that time can garlic water keep worms in control??...i seriously cant toss the eggs now yaar..........
> or should i deworm them now only one time[just to give male relief for now] and again deworm them two times when they will be on fake eggs?? and whats the dosage of supradyn tablets??
> please jass help me in this suitation.....


Okay... If this clutch is important to you,you can medicate them once. But the problem is they may pass on the worms to their young. And YBs aren't dewormed until they're 4 months.
Deworming after 12 days will not help, moxidectin plus works that way which is instructed to be given after 12 days because it kills external parasites too. That's why its advised to be given after 12 days. It will not kill newly hatched internal parasites when given after 12 days.
Tapeworms may not become an immediate problem if infestation is low. But if more in numbers internally they can cause irreversible damage to vital organs. I've lost birds to worms. After necropsy,a pigeon was found to have more than 500 worms. Its intestines and liver was all eaten up.

Garlic may be a natural option and others claim to have used garlic for many benefits on pigeons but IME not so much.

Supradyn tabs cab be powdered and one pinch can be mixed in feed of 4 pigeons once weekly. There are "co-ba-dex forte" multivitamins avialable in capsules. They are more convenient to use. Just open the capsule and you have powdered multivitamins in it. It can also be mixed in water. 1 capsule per litre. And best thing co-ba-dex forte don't have sugar in it


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Neem leaves are anti parasitic. You can boil neem leaves in some water and store it in bottle and keep it in fridge. This water can will be good for 30 days. After that you will have to make it fresh.
You can add few drops of this water per litre regularly to your pigeons' drinking water to see if they show purgation. But using this water may induce vommitting.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii jass.... this clutch is really imp to me 
i did'nt found praziquantel........
i have read about using DE as wormer...which will kill all the worms...can we get this in india?? whats its name??
i have also read garlic capsules can be given everday or garlic cut into popcorn size can be give evry other day till they show result ....have u tried any of this methods?? please if u can know about this methods then plzz inform me... i dont want 100% effect
i have to turn to natural dewormer as i m helpless now.........
i just want them to raise atleast one clutch...because i brought this pair really expensive.....
please reply


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes DE is available in India but its hard to get. It comes in big packings. If you have poultry farm near you , you can buy some from there.

I haven't had good results with garlic. Other people do claim to have good results with it but I don't. Using more garlic can irritate pigeons gut and destroy gut flora.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii... jass i have came to know that there's a animal medical a bit far from my region...i will see what i will get there....otherwise i have to use garlic water only.......


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Why don't you let your Birds go a few weeks with out trying to medicate them for one thing or another, you might find you do not need to...and they will balance off and be healthy. 
It would seem this post is staged, because it has little reality in keeping any pigeon healthy 
You have had more health problems, requiring more medication, than most people I know of have had in ten years. 
STOP doping them for a month, and let them be. You will be surprised how healthy they get.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah i have to say... 
i found some worms in my pigeons drinking water bowl.... some years ago but i never had problem with their health....even i have seen some ferals having worms but even they were fine....i think its natural for pigeons to have worms.....i m worried for my this pigeons bcoz i could find tapeworms segments [1cm] in all the poops of male pigeon and they are moving .....i will atleast try garlic water and mineral supplements in their water and wait for them to raise a clutch......i couldnt find that animal medical, so i m helpless now............u all r so lucky, u are having so many things available for your pigeons out there....
by the way merry chirstmas....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii jass ....whats about garlic capsules??... skyeking in his many threads has said about garlic caps are great against internal parasites??.....do we get it in india??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nare J said:


> okay jass so if it needs 21 days to break the life cycle of worms then....i was thinkin to let them raise this one clutch ....then i will make them foster parents and i will have enough time to deworm them...
> till that time can garlic water keep worms in control??...i seriously cant toss the eggs now yaar..........
> or should i deworm them now only one time[just to give male relief for now] and again deworm them two times when they will be on fake eggs?? and whats the dosage of supradyn tablets??
> please jass help me in this suitation.....


Most dewormers tell you to treat, and then treat again in 10 to 12 days. I would do that now. Then later on you can do it again.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Most dewormers tell you to treat, and then treat again in 10 to 12 days. I would do that now. Then later on you can do it again.


i would have started deworming but i could'nt find praziquantel which is really needed to treat tapeworms...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

jass.....today female layed an egg... tommorrow i will try garlic water.....but i dont think it will really change anything so.... u said that neem leaves boiled water can be used... i m ready to try it...as i have no other option....
so i want some more details about it.....
1) how many leaves should be boiled in 1 litre of water......??
2) for many minutes??
3)is 2 drops enough for 1/2 litre of water.....??
4)is it atleast safe for my pigeons??
please reply jass and thanks a lot for ur help


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes its safe,its a natural remedy.

Fill the whole water with leaves. It may take about 500 leaves for a litre.
Remember, use a steel container to boil leaves not an aluminimum one or any other. Boil the leaves until they start to loose green color say for about 20mins on medium to slow flame.
You can give as much your pigeons can take. It canbe added at 3-5 drops to a litre of drinking water


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jass... i brought some neem leaves from flower shop...
i will boil them at night...
should i give them this EVERYDAY till the babies hatch?? is it effective??
and i got cob ba dex forte multivitamin capsules.... is it safe to use?? i would like to use it once every week......but if it so cheap and easily available why do i never read about this or y no one ever recommended it to me...should i use it??
and many people here say that praziquantel is easily available in india , but here in mumbai i could'nt find it, i have searched for it almost al the medicals in my towm


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii jass ...i took 150 fresh neem leaves...kept them in a small steel bowl with some water covering all the leaves [means water with full of leaves]. first i kept the heat on medium for 5 minutes and then later i kept on low......for 12 minutes, in middle i by mistake off it and was not able to on it for 1 min so it can be said like 15 minutes, then i noticed that leaves become brownish so...i removed them and let it cool down then filled it in a bottle and kept in the fridge....water is somewhat browinsh colour.....i will post some pics just to be sure,that i have done everything right, i m nervous to use its and see it effect....
and please also reply to my previous post


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> okay jass... i brought some neem leaves from flower shop...
> i will boil them at night...
> should i give them this EVERYDAY till the babies hatch?? is it effective??
> and i got cob ba dex forte multivitamin capsules.... is it safe to use?? i would like to use it once every week......but if it so cheap and easily available why do i never read about this or y no one ever recommended it to me...should i use it??
> and many people here say that praziquantel is easily available in india , but here in mumbai i could'nt find it, i have searched for it almost al the medicals in my towm


Yes co-ba-dex forte are safe to use. On one recommended you and used them themselves because they had other options to choose from. You can use cobadex once weekly since you can't get other supplements.

Praziquantel is surely available easily. But they don't sell some brands without prescription. That might be the reason.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay thankzz....
i will post some pictures of neem water... as i have never did anything like this...just to be sure i have done it right...
and is it effective??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jass... this is what i made..sorry due to the colour of bottle, it not visible properly.....
its somewhat brownish colour...and have some bubbles in it....is it effective?
on all worms because, from some days even female poop has turned watery after she layed egg....and i am seeing something like thread in her poop....like in the picture of that poop.....i feels like a thread in touching...and i see it often in females poop.......i dont know what it is??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii....i saw some thing like rectangular soaked rice in female's poop today...i dont know what they were but when poop went dry even they dried up...they were about 8-10 in poop and female is passing out a lot of water[i mean really a lot], i think[maybe i m not right] she got the idea that her only calcium source ,she is obtaining is from water as i was frequently using it in water bcoz i was seeing that female was always in search of calcium source....so she is trying to take in, as much as water possible although i m not using supplement now......or maybe something else 
and if male has tapeworms, many people say that tapeworms don't come in poop....something like segments are seen in poop....
and just now i read that turmeric is also anti parasitic and i treated only male with turmeric for cocci before i found tapeworms in his poop....although i will use neem water from tommorrow......
but i was just supisious about the colour of neem water i think it should be green... or his brown normal?? and please also read my previous post..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That water looks nice. Smell it ... It shouldn't smell burnt. If it smells nice like neem use it in your bird's drinking water. You will find out yourself if its effective or not. Neem is said to have many medicinal properties. Until your squabs grow up, it will help keeping things under control. Use it daily.

Yes,the segments you see in droppings are of tapeworms. Make sure your feed is weevil free.

Its nothing like worm in the dropping above


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Yah it doesn't smell burnt... I don't know smells but when I smell it I feel like vommiting.... Okay so I have to use it till the squab grows up okay.... And do u thing that even turmeric paralyses the worms in pigeons... As u know I tried turmeric on male and next day onwards he started passing out tapeworms.... But I didn't gave tumeric to female and I m finding those rice like segments in her poop often... Hope so neem would work.... Thanks a lot jass for ur help and support


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii jass.... i was thinking that i will skip the neem on any day and treat them with turmeric balls [2 balls, 3 times a day] and repeat same in 12 days...and in between i will give neem water....is it okay????..bcoz i have read that turmeric is very strong against parasites...and i have also seen it....
the day i will give turmeri, i will not give neem in water....
and after treating with turmeric i will give neem water till the babies wean but i was thinking that if i want to give garlic water, calcium supplement and cobadex forte[1 capsule per litre] in water do i need to skip neem???


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, on days you wanna give calcium or other supplements you can hold the neem water.
Yes,go ahead and experiment with turmeric the way you want as you've read. But not that much turmeric. A little ball per day.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

*bad experience with cobadex*

hiii....female is behaving a bit dull from the time she laid eggs....today i gave her 1 pea size turmeric ball...after some time she tried to vommit but nothing came out, only a grain of wheat came out. and she is passing out those tapeworms segments in their poop [normal poop]...whereas male something pass paralized worms but never pass segments.....but his poop is always different colour [green,yellow].....
and i got cobadex forte capsules but never used it so i thought to give it to my pigeons, but as i gave turmeric to my pair so i thought to give it to baby pigeon...i saw that some capsules were rotten up, it seem like they were melting[there was no expiry date on the cover], so i took a nice capsule and mixed it with 1 litre and gave it to baby but its smell was horrible so baby neglected to drink the water. i washed my hands several times but till that smell is not going, even from the water jug and their water bowl....the powder inside the capsule was brown in colour...and after mixing, water become light yellow.....and i kept those water bowls in sunlight to reduce the smell...
and isn't their anything else which would be not so irritating and be safe?? i will search for vimeral supplement in medical ......


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol.............


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J;> said:


> hiii....female is behaving a bit dull from the time she laid eggs....today i gave her 1 pea size turmeric ball...after some time she tried to vommit but nothing came out, only a grain of wheat came out. and she is passing out those tapeworms segments in their poop [normal poop]...whereas male something pass paralized worms but never pass segments.....but his poop is always different colour [green,yellow].....
> and i got cobadex forte capsules but never used it so i thought to give it to my pigeons, but as i gave turmeric to my pair so i thought to give it to baby pigeon...i saw that some capsules were rotten up, it seem like they were melting[there was no expiry date on the cover], so i took a nice capsule and mixed it with 1 litre and gave it to baby but its smell was horrible so baby neglected to drink the water. i washed my hands several times but till that smell is not going, even from the water jug and their water bowl....the powder inside the capsule was brown in colour...and after mixing, water become light yellow.....and i kept those water bowls in sunlight to reduce the smell...
> and isn't their anything else which would be not so irritating and be safe?? i will search for vimeral supplement in medical ......


So much turmeric sure gonna cause vommitting. Anything you give in excess will cause pigeons to vommitt.

Never keep medicated water in sunlight. It will cause the medicated water to rot.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> So much turmeric sure gonna cause vommitting. Anything you give in excess will cause pigeons to vommitt.
> 
> Never keep medicated water in sunlight. It will cause the medicated water to rot.


thank you jass.... i got it... but jass some days ago i gave 9 balls to male and next day he started passing out tapeworms, the only change i m seeing is his poop changes colour evrytime like green, greenish yellow, goldenish....i dont know why[confused] otheriwise he is active and fine...the only thing i think about the reason of different colour of poop is that they are symptops of tapeworms....and even after treating i read that symptops will appear[or maybe i m wrong]....and i think female tried to vommit bcoz of its bad taste.... okay i will keep in mind not to overdo with turmeric and i will like to use it once a week on feed..........
i want to use vitamin supplement because my pigeons dont eat a proper diet....they will only eat millets and roasted chickpeas. and then they will go for jowar and mustard seeds. i have to force them to eat wheat.....and other things like kaali daal, moong dal, mung beans, etc.....
i will search for vimeral and update if i found........


----------



## kolkatapigeonlofts (Mar 21, 2016)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Praziquental is what you will definitely need to kill tapeworms. To kill other types of worms you'll need either ivermectin or nemocid. Both the meds will be avialable at any medical shop for humans. Once you get the meds,tell us about their strength. Then we will guide about the dosage.
> These are the safe meds.
> 
> Albomar is a broadspectrum dewormer which will kill all types of worms in your pigeons its also available easily but is unsafe for pigeons.


I had used nemocid, and found after giving that to the birds, they started vomiting, i didnt used honey or as such, i knew they where vomiting cause bits of soaked grains where all round, and saw one of my hen who had actually laid eggs just today started vomiting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wormers are toxic. They can make them sick, and even the die off of the worms, if there are many, can cause that. Are you sure you used the right dose?


----------

